

Landing Page Best Practices: the definitive guide (with infographics) - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/landing-page-best-practices/

======
kaylarose
Granted, this one did provide some original content - but all these _Ultimate
Landing Page_ articles simply seem to re-hash the same information in a link-
baity ( _with infographics!_ ) way.

Perhaps its just a knee-jerk reaction to the fact that they all originate from
SEO/analytics company blogs, and recycle this chart
[http://www.formstack.com/the-anatomy-of-a-perfect-landing-
pa...](http://www.formstack.com/the-anatomy-of-a-perfect-landing-page)

~~~
paraschopra
It has a ton of original content. Oli (from Unbounce) is considered one of the
experts on landing pages and he talks a lot about them in this interview.

I included info-graphics in it because they help get the point across, plus
they keep distracted reader interested in the content (who first scans the
page if all he sees is text would probably run away)

~~~
kaylarose
Yes, but the _infographics_ (term used loosely) add nothing to the article.
The article doesn't mention them, or give them any context. At best they are
large semi-related graphics re-purposed from other sites whose only purpose is
to separate large chunks of text.

This type of visual noise is actually more distracting than not providing an
images at all. In my opinion, you would be better to provide images that
provide visual context, and illustrate or support his answers.

For instance, in the "Opinion on Landing Pages" section you could provide a
screencap of a well designed Full Sail or Webtrends landing page (perhaps with
a caption or pull quote of what makes them well designed).

~~~
paraschopra
Yes, agreed that a screencap of Full Sail or Webtrends landing page could have
added a lot of value. Great point.

Also agree that infographics aren't directly relevant to the interview but
they definitely are contextually relevant.

~~~
kaylarose
Relevant in the overall big picture of landing pages perhaps, but not to the
blog post at hand. That's what "Related Posts" sections are for. If you spend
the time to get original content, then you should not be afraid to showcase
it.

If you want break up large sections, use visual cues to break up content.
Since you mentioned Unbounce, see these[1][2] as inspiration. Note the use of
font size and weight, lists, whitespace and images that are directly related
to the copy.

If you want more feedback, my email is in my profile.

[1][http://unbounce.com/landing-page-examples/your-landing-
page-...](http://unbounce.com/landing-page-examples/your-landing-page-sucks/)
[2][http://unbounce.com/landing-page-optimization/marketing-
fail...](http://unbounce.com/landing-page-optimization/marketing-
fail-7-newbie-landing-page-mistakes/)

------
zinssmeister
We had a few landing page articles on hacker news lately. But this one gives a
much greater background to the concept of landing pages and what else goes
with it.

Been holding off on designing a real landing page for my side project
<http://www.virtualrockstars.com> and generating signups therefor has been
costing me a much higher price.

Will compare the difference next month after launching with an optimized
landing page experience. Might blog and share my experience...if anyone is
interested.

------
juddlyon
I've been enjoying the uptick of landing page and testing posts, even if if
there has been some overlap.

I'm a big fan of testing but regularly encounter a problem: not enough
traffic.

I've sold clients on the idea, only to have the tool say it'll need until the
year 2055 to hit any sort of confidence level. (With PPC you can obviously
spend more to get more visitors.)

Is A/B/MV testing useless for sites with <1K uniques a day? I'm curious if any
of you have thoughts. I could sell VWO all day long if I could get around this
issue.

~~~
paraschopra
<1K uniques should be enough traffic to get decent results (as long as b <1K
you don't mean 10 or 20 visits a day). You can get in touch me with at paras @
wingify if you want to discuss it further.

------
paraschopra
I'm not paid to say this but I highly recommend Unbounce for landing page
creation -- simply a fan of that service. It is available in this month's free
Appsumo bundle <http://appsumo.com/hacker-monthly/>

(Visual Website Optimizer is also in the bundle -- and we've got a nice plugin
for Unbounce!)

~~~
JoachimSchipper
It's a good offer if you want those things, but note that the bundle is bunch
of free[1] _coupons_ , not free products - that is, you'll still have to spend
money to get the benefits. (E.g. you get a free upgrade from a $25 to a $125
plan.)

[1] Where "free" means "in exchange for spamming your Twitter/Facebook
friends".

~~~
paraschopra
Oh yes, didn't notice that. We offered VWO 3 month custom-plan for free, so
assumed all services on the bundle are free. But great that you mentioned it
here. (I now notice that only Visual Website Optimizer and KISSMetrics are
completely free. Rest require some kind of purchase)

------
lachyg
I am always impressed by the high quality of your blog posts, Paras. Keep it
up mate.

~~~
Datasta
I'm with you on that, too!

------
knowtheory
How are any of these Infographics?

They're three Information Architecture workflow diagrams.

People who bandy the term Infographic around in this manner might as well just
use "graphic" or "diagram".

~~~
paraschopra
Is there a generally well-accepted definition of infographics / information
architecture?

~~~
seiji
"infographics" display statistics in a meaningful and visually attractive way.

~~~
wmboy
The term infographic has surely evolved though... It is essentially a graphic
designed to communicate a topic/concept using visuals instead of words.

